# Addiction in Young Athletes



## soccerislife (May 2, 2017)

I've read some interesting reports lately about young athletes becoming addicted to opiates and other drugs.  Particularly in the OC area.  This starts when athletes get injured and are then prescribed pain killers.   They become depended on the painkillers and when their habit becomes too expensive they turn to other drugs like heroin. 

Could this be attributed to parents who push their young studs too far?  Could the pressures to be the best at their sport be causing our kids to become addicts?


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

soccerislife said:


> I've read some interesting reports lately about young athletes becoming addicted to opiates and other drugs.  Particularly in the OC area.  This starts when athletes get injured and are then prescribed pain killers.   They become depended on the painkillers and when their habit becomes too expensive they turn to other drugs like heroin.
> 
> Could this be attributed to parents who push their young studs too far?  Could the pressures to be the best at their sport be causing our kids to become addicts?


No.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 2, 2017)

soccerislife said:


> I've read some interesting reports lately about young athletes becoming addicted to opiates and other drugs.  Particularly in the OC area.  This starts when athletes get injured and are then prescribed pain killers.   They become depended on the painkillers and when their habit becomes too expensive they turn to other drugs like heroin.
> 
> Could this be attributed to parents who push their young studs too far?  Could the pressures to be the best at their sport be causing our kids to become addicts?


Do you believe everything you read on the internet is true?


----------



## soccerislife (May 2, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Do you believe everything you read on the internet is true?


i didn't read it on the internet but which part of my thread are you referring to?  the first part?  ignoring the internet comment, yes, I believe it to be true.  the second part?  I don't necessarily believe it to be true as it was a question not a statement of fact.  it does seem to me, however, that we live in a era where kids are pushed hard by parents.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

soccerislife said:


> i didn't read it on the internet but which part of my thread are you referring to?  the first part?  ignoring the internet comment, yes, I believe it to be true.  the second part?  I don't necessarily believe it to be true as it was a question not a statement of fact.  it does seem to me, however, that we live in a era where kids are pushed hard by parents.


Read this book (or watch the movie made from it) --

https://www.amazon.com/Fear-Strikes-Out-Piersall-Story/dp/0803287615

1955.


----------



## galaxydad (May 2, 2017)

I will say you are better off not letting your child take opiates for any sort of pain relief. There is an massive opiate issue in the middle to upper middle class neighborhoods throughout the country. South OC is a hot bed and YES- many are athletes. Doctors are issuing the highly addictive drug post surgery etc. You kids is must better off with a Tylenol 3 post surgery.


----------



## soccerislife (May 2, 2017)

espola said:


> Read this book (or watch the movie made from it) --
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fear-Strikes-Out-Piersall-Story/dp/0803287615
> 
> 1955.


thank you for the book recommendation.  while I believe this story is awe inspiring and relevant to some, it is not relevant to my question.  my question is a sign of the times.  it's somewhat of a new phenomena.


----------



## soccerislife (May 2, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> I will say you are better off not letting your child take opiates for any sort of pain relief. There is an massive opiate issue in the middle to upper middle class neighborhoods throughout the country. South OC is a hot bed and YES- many are athletes. Doctors are issuing the highly addictive drug post surgery etc. You kids is must better off with a Tylenol 3 post surgery.


Great advice.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

soccerislife said:


> thank you for the book recommendation.  while I believe this story is awe inspiring and relevant to some, it is not relevant to my question.  my question is a sign of the times.  it's somewhat of a new phenomena.


The book suggestion was in response to "we live in a era where kids are pushed hard by parents".


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> I will say you are better off not letting your child take opiates for any sort of pain relief. There is an massive opiate issue in the middle to upper middle class neighborhoods throughout the country. South OC is a hot bed and YES- many are athletes. Doctors are issuing the highly addictive drug post surgery etc. You kids is must better off with a Tylenol 3 post surgery.


Are you an MD?  Have you even suffered any pain for which opiates were an immediate relief?


----------



## galaxydad (May 2, 2017)

I am not an MD but work closely with those that are in the medical field. While opiates are excellent at pain relief they have a very dark side and that is they are HIGHLY addictive and an opiate addiction is very difficult to break. Hundreds of athletes are turning to heroin after their prescriptions run out and their money quickly disappears as the street cost of illegal opiates is astronomical.  Unless your young person is in agonizing pain (burn victim, cancer pain etc) it is better for them to have discomfort with quality but not as helpful pain relief like a Tylenol 3. ACL surgery, broken bone etc. should not need opiates- over prescribed


----------



## coachrefparent (May 2, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> I am not an MD but work closely with those that are in the medical field. While opiates are excellent at pain relief they have a very dark side and that is they are HIGHLY addictive and an opiate addiction is very difficult to break. Hundreds of athletes are turning to heroin after their prescriptions run out and their money quickly disappears as the street cost of illegal opiates is astronomical.  Unless your young person is in agonizing pain (burn victim, cancer pain etc) it is better for them to have discomfort with quality but not as helpful pain relief like a Tylenol 3. ACL surgery, broken bone etc. should not need opiates- over prescribed


Tylenol 3 is 300 mg of acetaminophen (Tylenol) + 30 mg of codeine. *Codeine is an opiate, with the potential for physical dependence. *


----------



## galaxydad (May 2, 2017)

Correct. Very mild dose. I know 13 year olds with acl surgery that are being given Dilated and morphine. Addiction can happen with a weeks dose


----------



## Surfref (May 2, 2017)

I work in the addiction treatment field as a LCSW with a sub specialty in addiction medicine.  There is a problem with teens and opioid addiction.  Opioids are perfectly safe for very short term (2-3 days) pain relief.  The problems start when a teen is kept on the opioids for long periods of time and the parents are not proactive about monitoring the teens opioid use.  This isn't just a teen problem.  The opioid pill addiction can affect anyone.  I have worked with patients from 17 y/o to 82 y/o.  98 percent of them started the addiction the same way, by being prescribed opioid pain medication for too long.


----------



## cabcon (May 2, 2017)

Where are the parents? How about monitoring what the kids are taking and how often. If my child had surgery I would be making sure he is on the right track for recovery which would include his medication intake.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> I am not an MD but work closely with those that are in the medical field. While opiates are excellent at pain relief they have a very dark side and that is they are HIGHLY addictive and an opiate addiction is very difficult to break. Hundreds of athletes are turning to heroin after their prescriptions run out and their money quickly disappears as the street cost of illegal opiates is astronomical.  Unless your young person is in agonizing pain (burn victim, cancer pain etc) it is better for them to have discomfort with quality but not as helpful pain relief like a Tylenol 3. ACL surgery, broken bone etc. should not need opiates- over prescribed


Nonsense.  I'll listen to the Doctor.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> Correct. Very mild dose. I know 13 year olds with acl surgery that are being given Dilated and morphine. Addiction can happen with a weeks dose


Dialudid is artificial morphine, for all intents and purposes, but is easier to administer.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I work in the addiction treatment field as a LCSW with a sub specialty in addiction medicine.  There is a problem with teens and opioid addiction.  Opioids are perfectly safe for very short term (2-3 days) pain relief.  The problems start when a teen is kept on the opioids for long periods of time and the parents are not proactive about monitoring the teens opioid use.  This isn't just a teen problem.  The opioid pill addiction can affect anyone.  I have worked with patients from 17 y/o to 82 y/o.  98 percent of them started the addiction the same way, by being prescribed opioid pain medication for too long.


98 percent?


----------



## younothat (May 2, 2017)

There are some good alternatives to  opiates including holistic ones. 

More concerned with addiction to technologies for teens..put down all the electronic devices, phone, video games, tablets, etc look up enjoy life and have some conversations


----------



## galaxydad (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Nonsense.  I'll listen to the Doctor.


Of course listen to your doctor's BUT they are not always thinking of your best interest's. Choose doctors wisely and remember that opiates as stated above past a couple days has led to heroin epidemics all over the country. The sports doctors I know well and work with all have stopped or greatly reduced  prescribing opiates to their young patients after sports surgeries. 

As commented above that technology addiction is also a real thing and more prevalent but until you or your family has been touched by opiate addiction you have no clue. Google the before and after pictures of those addicted to heroin- then imagine your loved one decaying like that over a few months or years. Thousands of parents in south county OC alone are going through this hell as we speak.


----------



## Surfref (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> 98 percent?


The other 2 percent moved to opioids from other addictions such as cocaine, benzodiazepines, etc. or just experimented with them and became addicted.  I have recently run across a good number a marijuana addicts that have incorporated opioids into their addiction.

The hotspots for opioid pill addiction in San Diego are Carmel Valley, Del Mar, La Jolla, and RSF


----------



## soccerislife (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Nonsense.  I'll listen to the Doctor.


Many times it's over prescribed.  Doctors are required to manage pain but often times take the easy way or lazy way out.  It has been proven that opiates do not manage long term pain effectively so there is no reason why a doctor should prescribe these type of painkillers longer then a few days.  It's foolish to always listen to the doctor.  Do your research so you don't rely on someone who may be just trying to get you out the door.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

soccerislife said:


> Many times it's over prescribed.  Doctors are required to manage pain but often times take the easy way or lazy way out.  It has been proven that opiates do not manage long term pain effectively so there is no reason why a doctor should prescribe these type of painkillers longer then a few days.  It's foolish to always listen to the doctor.  Do your research so you don't rely on someone who may be just trying to get you out the door.


Given the choice of advice from an unknown on the internet, and a doctor - I always go with the doctor.


----------



## galaxydad (May 3, 2017)

espola said:


> Given the choice of advice from an unknown on the internet, and a doctor - I always go with the doctor.


Agree but always be cautious.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

galaxydad said:


> Agree but always be cautious.


I never assume the doctor is perfect, and I don't always follow his orders anyway, but still...


----------



## espola (May 3, 2017)

Surfref said:


> The other 2 percent moved to opioids from other addictions such as cocaine, benzodiazepines, etc. or just experimented with them and became addicted.  I have recently run across a good number a marijuana addicts that have incorporated opioids into their addiction.
> 
> The hotspots for opioid pill addiction in San Diego are Carmel Valley, Del Mar, La Jolla, and RSF


If you can clinically  document some marijuana addicts, you should write it up for a journal.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 4, 2017)

espola said:


> If you can clinically  document some marijuana addicts, you should write it up for a journal.


  My kids are in middle school and they are already seeing friends bring pot brownies to school that were left by parents or older brothers.  There's proof that marijuana affects a kids brain at a different rate than adults.  Kids in middle school are already beginning to try pot and vaping.    The legalization of marijuana in California might be good for adults but definitely not for kids.


----------



## watfly (May 4, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I work in the addiction treatment field as a LCSW with a sub specialty in addiction medicine.  There is a problem with teens and opioid addiction.  Opioids are perfectly safe for very short term (2-3 days) pain relief.  The problems start when a teen is kept on the opioids for long periods of time and the parents are not proactive about monitoring the teens opioid use.  This isn't just a teen problem.  The opioid pill addiction can affect anyone.  I have worked with patients from 17 y/o to 82 y/o.  98 percent of them started the addiction the same way, by being prescribed opioid pain medication for too long.


I was astonished by the number of Percocet that I was prescribed for my ACL replacement.  I only took it twice, Advil worked fine for me after that.  Unfortunately, our housekeeper pilfered all but a couple,  apparently taking a few each visit.


----------

